
Also, the billion-dollar, one-person startup - doppp
http://also.roybahat.com/post/118275403241/one-person-billion-dollar-startup
======
adventured
While this may become possible, it will _never_ be desirable or smart (outside
of some far-off futuristic scenario involving AI and or robotics perhaps).

Humans must sleep; humans get sick; humans have families; humans need
vacations; humans can only rationally work so many hours per day; humans have
emergencies; etc. If you're running a billion dollar company, by yourself,
you're doing something incredibly stupid.

Having 10 or 20 employees on a billion dollar startup? Maybe that will make
sense, depending on the business in question (a photo start-up like Instagram
is certainly an ideal candidate). The cost of having those employees is
extraordinarily low in comparison to the value of the business, and the
benefit they bring. It'd be the cost equivalent of forgoing storage backups on
data worth $100 million, because the backups cost $100,000 per year.

------
ArekDymalski
I hope they mean something different than
[https://xkcd.com/1060/](https://xkcd.com/1060/)

------
sigsergv
Key functions outsorcing requires extremely smart, accurate and precise
planning. One must be very talented and experienced in techincal requirements
specifications composing and validating and analyzing feedback. Feedback not
from clients but from outsorced staff.

And then will be feedback from customers...

